# sabatier paring blank..to have finished



## clintonior (Jul 20, 2015)

i have a raw fordged blank in carbon steel. this will need final shape and temper and a handle.. i was thinking stabilized and decorative rivit/'s.. anyone of suggeston to do this work?>


----------



## chefcomesback (Jul 20, 2015)

They need to be heat treated first , it's as much as work as making a knife from scratch


----------



## 29palms (Jul 21, 2015)

chefcomesback said:


> They need to be heat treated first , it's as much as work as making a knife from scratch



I believe Devin said *it's easier to make a knife from scratch.*

Here's a good read for the OP - http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_14375098042348&key=de18084e874c08d9eacd26ed0b639a14&libId=icds7lml010009bc000DL8h4d66p5&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.cheftalk.com%2Ft%2F73030%2Fnogent-identification%23post_510540&v=1&out=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.kitchenknifeforums.com%2Fshowthread.php%2F5913-WIP-custom-carbon-Sabatier&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.cheftalk.com%2Ff%2F71%2Fcooking-knife-reviews&title=Nogent%20identification.&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.kitchenknifeforums.com%2Fshowthread.php%2F5913-WIP-custom-carbon-Sabatier


----------



## clintonior (Jul 22, 2015)

that link didnt work for me.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jul 22, 2015)

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/5913-WIP-custom-carbon-Sabatier


----------



## clintonior (Jul 22, 2015)

found it. I pm'd the op.. see if he is still doing them.. sounds like a bit of work will need to go into it.


----------

